# Loving home required yorks/lancs for my cat



## jcc (Sep 1, 2009)

Please will someone make a new home for my lovely cat Splodge. she is ten years old, in very good health, gets Vet checked and vaccinated, wormed etc. A very loving cat, good with children. dogs etc

The reason I am advertising is my Wife can no longer stand her, as she is always bringing dead things home, which our dogs then fight over, causing mayhem and hysteria all round.

We have had her from birth, as we also had her Mum (who sadly was run over a few years ago)

more images available below


----------



## princessx87 (Feb 26, 2009)

The reason I am advertising is my Wife can no longer stand her, as she is always bringing dead things home, which our dogs then fight over, causing mayhem and hysteria all round.

This part of your ad, Made me very angry!
I wonder, How this cat got onto the earth..ut:

Cats do bring things in! Mine do all the time and i have 4 cats, 1 kitten and 2 dogs.


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

Yea Weird she's 10 years old surely she has been bringing things in from an early age i'mconfused.com why now ?


----------



## jcc (Sep 1, 2009)

The reason why now is that i am working away from home, and our eldest kids have left home, so my Wife is alone most of the time. As she is disabled, it is difficult for her to manage the cat and dogs if something like this happens.

Splodge has always brought stuff back, but there has usually been somebody to sort it out. Also, our new house is out in the country, so there are more things for Splodge to kill!

Personally, I want to keep her, but as I'm not there in the week it's very awkward - basically it's either Splodge or my wife!!!hmy:


----------



## jcc (Sep 1, 2009)

see my reply below for clarification


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

bless she is lovely. have you got any friends/family who could have her?


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

Oh Ok it was your wording "my wife can no longer stand her" that was a little harsh


----------



## jcc (Sep 1, 2009)

Sadly no, we have asked everyone we can think of, and my daughters friends, noone is in a position to take her - due to other pets, other problems etc. It's a real shame


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

May i suggest posting on these 2 Cat rescue forums...
the-kats-whiskers.co.uk
And.....
Purrs In Our Hearts - Cat Forum UK - Index


----------



## kelseye (Aug 16, 2009)

i take it i am to far as i havent heard anythink off you ?


----------



## ColliePower (Mar 9, 2008)

What a shame, a very sad advertisement. 

Cats bring in things its in there nature, I can appreciate your wife is disabled, it mustnt be very nice, as she cannot deal with what your cat brings in, but after having a cat in your home, your life, your family for 10 yrs then to rehome it because of this IMO is not a big enough reason, but it is only my opinion....

Good luck with whatever you choose, I wish you all the best hun..

Lorraine.


----------



## jcc (Sep 1, 2009)

Yes, trouble is I am not there in the week fro her now, for at least the next 9 months


----------



## jcc (Sep 1, 2009)

kelseye said:


> i take it i am to far as i havent heard anythink off you ?


see my PM - it would be too far but we are in your area soon


----------



## jcc (Sep 1, 2009)

Purrrrfect said:


> May i suggest posting on these 2 Cat rescue forums...
> the-kats-whiskers.co.uk
> And.....
> Purrs In Our Hearts - Cat Forum UK - Index


Thanks for the extra channels - will give them a go


----------



## jcc (Sep 1, 2009)

No luck so far - can anyone help me?


----------



## Aud's_Mum (Aug 4, 2008)

jcc said:


> No luck so far - can anyone help me?


Have you tried the list of cat rescue places on Catchat? I visited a few last week with a friend and some still had capacity.

I would take him on in a heartbeat but am currently fostering a kitten at the moment.

If you want me to pm you any details of the rescues please let me know as I'm keen to help you find a decent home for him.


----------



## jcc (Sep 1, 2009)

thanks i'll have a look


----------



## jcc (Sep 1, 2009)

Aud's_Mum said:


> Have you tried the list of cat rescue places on Catchat? I visited a few last week with a friend and some still had capacity.
> 
> I would take him on in a heartbeat but am currently fostering a kitten at the moment.
> 
> If you want me to pm you any details of the rescues please let me know as I'm keen to help you find a decent home for him.


Ok looked at all these, but don't want her to go to a rescue centre - I want her to get a home - I suppose she has more chance being rehomed from one of these places?
But what if she doesn't - will they put her down?


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

they won't put her down.


----------

